# Illness Benefit (IB) When to move from Weekly to Monthly certs.



## dariuscork (8 Feb 2013)

My brother has been on illness benefit for nearly one year now with serious back problem and has to go and get a cert every week, does anyone know when or how it changes to only having to go monthly, any help welcome.


----------



## gipimann (8 Feb 2013)

Moving from weekly certs to monthly certs depends on the type of illness recorded on his claim (which is based on the details of the medical cert).   It may be the case that the code used to record his illness isn't one that automatically moves on to monthly certs, if it is generally classified as a short-term illness.

He should contact the appropriate section dealing with his IB claim and ask about moving to monthly certs.

The phone number is 01 704 3300 or lo-call 1890 928 400


----------



## naughto (8 Feb 2013)

i just went in to my local sw office and asked them if icould move on to monthlys certs  as the condition would not be sorted any time soon.


----------



## STEINER (8 Feb 2013)

when I was seriously ill I submitted weekly certs.  After one year they changed to monthly. After 2 years they changed to 6 monthly certs.


----------



## Time (8 Feb 2013)

Depends on the illness. 

Some will move after 6 months, others 12 months.


----------



## gimp (10 Feb 2013)

I contacted the department and asked could i be moved to 1 or 6 monthly as my illness made it difficult for me to get one every week and was not going to get better anytime soon. I did have a long term illness but they agreed no problem by return. All they can do is say no


----------

